# 11/5 Woodie



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Got out this morning with BigChessie and Littleking hoping for some duck action. Saw a few flocks right after daybreak and couldn't pull up fast enough to shoot any. Then we had a flock of geese come over which we could not take down, but we definitely hit a couple. After the geese, and a pair of high flying ducks passed by, it was slow as molasses and nothing but shorebirds were circling. I decided to take a hike and ended up spotting four woodies from afar so I headed away from the water, looped over to the spot and approached perpendicular to the water. The four began to swim away as they spotted me and I rushed to the water, spotting two more that flushed from the timber. As they flew about 30 yards from me, I picked the drake out of the pair and dropped it. After a second shot to ensure a clean kill, I had my first wood duck!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sweet story man, and a great lookin duck


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Duck. Those are the best ducks. It will make a great wall mount.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice woodie Pete.

p.s. Sorry I missed you call last week I was in FL on vacation with the wife.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Pete.... That is an awesome woody!!!!! congrats!!!! I have gotten a couple of them this year and the colors were no were near that brilliant!! That would deffinatly be one to mount.... but I am sure that it will taste just as good!!!! Big Chessie... I found that field guide on identifiying ducks (that you showed me while we were at killbuck) at gander and I love it... Thanx for the heads up... I would love to head down to your neck of the woods later this season and get together on a hunt and grill a few ducks!!! !$


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

What type of gun was that? A Baikal?


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah... It's a Baikal MP153. Shot it with a Remington Nitro Steel 3.5" BB load @ 1300 FPS.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Chippewa It is funny you mentioned the book. I have to go buy another one. Word of advice...THEY ARE NOT WATERPROOF! lol You are more the welcome to come on down and hunt, I'm looking to forward to coming up there and hunt again. Might be coming up next Mon if you wanna get out.


----------

